# sound for Bachmann g scale 4-6-0 Casey Jones



## tdp (Jun 9, 2009)

I have acquired from a volunteer at the Tucson Botanical Garden a Bachmann g scale 4-6-0 who got it from online. I have tried to get chuffs but no luck. The 9 volt battery is new, the switch underneath is on full, I get pulses from the Loco and nothing. Since the sound quality is not critical for people wandering by the layout, I was wondering which would be better, A new assembly from Bachmann $40 or a My Loco Sound for $80? There may be a better alternate solution for this situation ? Also maybe this dilemma should be addressed to a more specific forum. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tdp on 02 Feb 2012 02:14 PM 
I have acquired from a volunteer at the Tucson Botanical Garden a Bachmann g scale 4-6-0 who got it from online. I have tried to get chuffs but no luck. The 9 volt battery is new, the switch underneath is on full, I get pulses from the Loco and nothing. Since the sound quality is not critical for people wandering by the layout, I was wondering which would be better, A new assembly from Bachmann $40 or a My Loco Sound for $80? There may be a better alternate solution for this situation ? Also maybe this dilemma should be addressed to a more specific forum. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); tdp,

If I'm not mistaken I believe that, from your description, this engine is from a very old train-set that was sold at big box stores. I have one that is about 27 years old, small handheld controller and powdered by a 9 volt battery. My old set may be similar to the one you have. Not sure. In my opinion, Not worth putting ANY amount of money into it. I just checked an online auction for this set. Including cars and engine, it went for $20!

You could possibly find a used Bachmann 4-6-0 Big Hauler in good shape and get one of Barry's Big Trains new drives put in. Either a 4-6-0 OR 2-8-0.

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable (Scot Lawrence-"scottychaos")on these early bachmann engines can weigh in.


----------



## tdp (Jun 9, 2009)

The bachmann G scale 4-6-0 is a Casey Jones and I did get it fitted with BBT. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tdp on 02 Feb 2012 04:48 PM 
The bachmann G scale 4-6-0 is a Casey Jones and I did get it fitted with BBT. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
I sure didn't see that you got a BBT drive in your first post. Am I missing something?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact Barry. He is just up the road in Phoenix. He does the drives, but I don't know how knowledgeable he is on the sound systems.

Chuck


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I have several Bachmann Annies. Just my opinion, but the sound system sounds pretty bad. I don't have a My Loco Sound system yet. 
But I've heard them on YouTube. While inferior to the more expensive sound cards, I believe it sounds much better than the Bachmann sound. 
Ralph


----------

